# What stand in the essence of fantasy



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

Think about it: what do men and women fantasize about.

It's all about being very desired. Having the opposite gender so craving your intimacy that it drives them crazy.

Interesting, no?


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

In my fantasy it's all about ME ME ME


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I fantasize about retirement =/


----------



## scione (Jul 11, 2011)

My fantasy is winning that mega million.


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

Hum I fantasize that I am Wolverine or Conan and I have to resue my wife who is half naked.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I fantasize about my wife fantasizing!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Sometimes I fantasize about having an affair with my husband... did a story line of that here >> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/44948-affair-your-so.html

Most of my fantases are us going back in time & doing many of the things we missed due to my inhibitions & "good girl" tendencies, or I conjure up memories of some of our most erotic moments. 



> *Joshbjoshb said*: It's all about being very desired. Having the opposite gender so craving your intimacy that it drives them crazy.


 Absolutely  Being lost in passion where you can't control yourself & swimming in pleasure, various scenerios... many of mine are outside on a walking trail, gets frisky... laughing, feeling he is ready to go and taking him down nice & slow, working my way down his body ...we lay down under a tree.... in some country setting where it's possible to get caught ... but the chances are very small cause we're off the beaten path. 

Scenes like this go through my mind:


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

well, I feel like a filthy little pervert after seeing your mental scenes.


----------

